# ConsoleApplication1 error message



## ashga18 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm new here so I don't know if this is the right forum for this question but I have Windows 10 and have been getting a 'consoleapplication1 has stopped working ' error message every time I try to use a certain application. I really need to get this figured out because I need the application for work. Here's a little more detail on the error message

Unhandled Exception: System.Net.WebException: Unable to connect to the remote server
at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetResponse( )
at NetD.Program.GetNetworkStats(String strRegion )
at NetD.Program.Main(String[ ] args )

I have no idea what any of this means so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It would help if you provide the name and manufacture of this program you are trying to setup and use.
Or even a link to a site about this program?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

According to the 1st error, "Unable to connect to the remote server" it seems like something is blocking network access. This maybe a firewall. Or it maybe the network connection is not working somehow. Do you know what kind of server it is trying to connect to ?


----------

